# 500l Wild Dutch



## dexter1974 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hello everyone from Serbia.

Here to present the forum with my tank.

Dimensions of tank: 170x50x60 
Basis: Only quartz sand 
Lighting: 1W / l T5 sun-sun neon-light,about 12h with 2 time control
Co2: Pressure with ceramical difuser
Wave Maker: 2 Hydor koralia2 pump
Fertilizer: EasyLife ProFito,KH2PO4,KNO3,K2SO4,JBL ferropol,this by the EI sistem

List of plants:

Alternanthera splendida
Ammannia senegalensis
Blyxa japonica
Cabomba caroliniana
Didiplis diandra
Eusteralis stellata
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hottonia palustris
Hydrophila polysperma "Sunset"
Limnophila aromatica
Lobelia cardinalis
Ludwigia arcuata
Ludwigia repens Rubin
ludwigia repens x acuata
Lisimachia nummularia "Aurea"
Mayaca fluviatilis
Micranthemum umbrosum
Microsorum pteropus ''Narrow''
Microsorum pteropus "Philippine"
Microsorum pteropus "Windelov"
Microsorum pteropus "Undulata"
Monosolenium tenerum
Myriophyllum aquaticum
Pogostemon helferi
Proserpinaca palustris
Riccia fluitans
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala macrandra
Rotala sp. nanjeshan
Staurogyne sp.
Cryptocoryne affinis
Cryptocoryne wendtii "brown"
Cryptocoryne wendtii "green"
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae 'Bronze'










With other camera settings:white balance










And here are some details:










































Comments,criticism,praise are welcome.


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

nice healthy plants!:hail:

btw what that red one with the pointy leaves?


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Great tank! Love the plants (and the great pics)--you do a good job of blending together all the different species.

Keep it up!


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Fantastic tank, thanks for sharing! Whats the main plant in the last picture?


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

chunkylover817 said:


> btw what that red one with the pointy leaves?


That's the submersed growth of Mermaid Weed (Proserpinaca palustris) and it is shown there beautifully, as are all of the other plants in that tank.


----------



## dexter1974 (Dec 17, 2006)

Veloth said:


> Fantastic tank, thanks for sharing! Whats the main plant in the last picture?


The main plant in last pics is Monosolenium tenerum.


----------



## dexter1974 (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you very much all the praise.

@chunkylover817
You got the answer of Avi


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful tank here, Dexter, and thanks for the link to your blog, as well. I greatly appreciate the opportunity to see your aquascape in the higher resolution images that are available there. 

All the best.


----------



## dexter1974 (Dec 17, 2006)

Chris Noto said:


> Thanks for sharing your beautiful tank here, Dexter, and thanks for the link to your blog, as well. I greatly appreciate the opportunity to see your aquascape in the higher resolution images that are available there.
> 
> All the best.


You are welcome. 
I try to the blog set higher resolution image.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very beautiful! I love tanks like this. All filled with different colors, texture, shapes and sizes!! Seeing it from your blog really does it justice!


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

What's the name of this plant ?










Nice tank btw
Congrats


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's Rotala Macrandra (red).


----------



## dexter1974 (Dec 17, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> Very beautiful! I love tanks like this. All filled with different colors, texture, shapes and sizes!! Seeing it from your blog really does it justice!


Thanks a lot Tex Gal


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

This is a beautiful setup! Are there fish in there or do you plan to add any in the future?


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

nice, but how about the co2? how many bubles how mny ppm of co2 do you add?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow. This is expert work. Thanks so much for sharing. Over here in the US we don't get to see many real Dutch style aquariums, so this is appreciated. That's a nice big tank. It must be such an impressive display in real life.


----------



## dexter1974 (Dec 17, 2006)

Wire Fox Terror said:


> This is a beautiful setup! Are there fish in there or do you plan to add any in the future?


Yes, the fish in but not because it is in the right jungle


----------



## dexter1974 (Dec 17, 2006)

hedson_25 said:


> nice, but how about the co2? how many bubles how mny ppm of co2 do you add?


I do not know how many bubles, the drop checker is always in the light green and sometimes yelow, which would say that there are about 30ppm Co2


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

Well done, another 1st class display!
md


----------



## lljdma06 (Sep 11, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> Wow. This is expert work. Thanks so much for sharing. Over here in the US we don't get to see many real Dutch style aquariums, so this is appreciated. That's a nice big tank. It must be such an impressive display in real life.


I agree. I enjoy Dutch scapes a great deal. Thank you for your fine work.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

excelent tank!!!


----------



## talkingplant (Aug 19, 2009)

Very, very nice.


----------

